# Yak Fishing Questions



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am dreaming of a Hobie with Mirage drive and hopefully this time next year that dream will come true. Until then I am curious about many things about Yak fishing.

1) Since space is limited on the yak do most of you fish with Arties, Bait, or both? 

2) Do you find yourself limited in the amount of fresh bait you can carry?

3) If you are planning on bringin fish home to eat how do you store your fish ... on a stringer?

4) What type of anchor is best and how long of an anchor rope is usually used?

5) What is an Anchor trolly?

6) Do most of you drift or anchor up?

thanks!

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

1. Both
2. If you run out, bait cast for more
3. Most use a fish bag
4. 3lb Claw works for me. In calmer water a 1.5lb will work
5. It is like a clothline on the side of your yak to change the anchor line from rear to the front of the yak to pivot.
6. all depends on wind/current/species.

All the people I know with the mirage drive never use an anchor.

Hope this helps


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i always carry my castnets 1/4" and 3/8".


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Cyg,

This is speaking for the WBB boys who's got yaks and also from some research done while I've been waiting for mine:

1. I think most do both, afterall, why not?
2. I think both Okim and F&C are rigging up their yaks and putting a cooler in the back.
3. Same cooler as above
4. F&C and Fishbait both have 3lb ones, but there were talks yesterday at dinner about using the old WBB design and making a balsac weight. 1.5+3. Go figure.
5. Go to http://www.liquidlogickayaks.com/products/mantaray.html. That's what I'm waiting for in a 12ft. variety. It will probably be another month. There's a cool video on how to install and why have an anchor trolly on there.
6. All depends, though F&C said that one gets seasick much easier if anchored. Makes sense to me.

Hey, on a separate note, I think I'll finally get to fish next weekend (after July 4th). Will you be out there? We're planning a trip, but some of us might be bringing family as well. Hope to catch up w/ you then.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

e-mag said:


> i always carry my castnets 1/4" and 3/8".


One of these days we need to meet up and you can teach me how to throw one . . . shoot, I can't get mine to open even on dry land


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> One of these days we need to meet up and you can teach me how to throw one . . . shoot, I can't get mine to open even on dry land


F&C, 
If we are ever on the same beach, remind me and I'll give ya a lesson. I aways have mine with me.  
.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks BB!!! I think I've met and/or fished with most of the MD "regulars" . . . but your quite elusive . . . kinda like my first keeper striper of 2007


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> 1) Since space is limited on the yak do most of you fish with Arties, Bait, or both?
> 
> 2) Do you find yourself limited in the amount of fresh bait you can carry?
> 
> ...


1) Artificials, 99% of the time. I usually carry a sandwich bag with some salted shrimp, though. Mostly just to have some "real" bait with me, but I seldom use it. I don't mess with live bait in the 'yak.

2) No because I don't bother..

3) I don't keep fish, but DO NOT hang them on a stringer over the side. You become a big topwater plug. Use a soft sided cooler.

4) I don't anchor up. 

5) An anchor trolley is a loop of rope and a pulley at each end of your yak...allows you to anchor off one end or the other, instead of the side. More stable.

6) see number 4


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

1) Artificials, 100% of the time.

2) N/A

3) I'm strictly catch and release.

4) I use a 3lb claw anchor. I have 25' of light twine on it. I don't think I've ever used more than 5' yet.

5) Answered by others.

6) Both. I usually drift until I find action, then I anchor up.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> 1) Since space is limited on the yak do most of you fish with Arties, Bait, or both?
> 
> 2) Do you find yourself limited in the amount of fresh bait you can carry?
> 
> ...


1) I fish mostly artificials, but haven't run into any storage issues using bait... alot of guys create bait tubes with perforated PVC and caps to hang over the side for live bait... 

2) Not yet

3) I keep a fairly large soft-sided cooler in the crate... I haven't had any issues keeping fish under 24". If you keep alot of fish, Creative Feathers have a large fish big that mounts to the bow or stern of the kayak.

4) I use the 2.2lb. claw anchor http://www.boatersland.com/lewclaw.html it holds much better than those folding style anchors.

5) I think the anchor trolley is one of the most important items you can install on your kayak. http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/articles_view.asp?Kayak_Articles=54

6) I find myself doing alot more wadefishing and drifting now, but use the anchor enough to make it worth having.

If you're considering buying a kayak, I suggest buying it without all the bells and whistles... paddle it until you're comfortable moving around and righting it... then rig it up with what is comfortable for you.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Speaking of anchors, when rigging, make sure to tie your line to the BOTTOM of the anchor (closest to the folding arms). Then, loop it back up, and tie the line with some 15lb. test mono (or something like it) back to the shaft of the anchor. Why you ask?

You anchor at your hole. You have a great day of fishing. You go to pull up your anchor, and your stuck, The more you pull, the deeper it gets jammed, and your risking falling over the side. By tying it to the bottom, and looping back up, you can make a quick snap, break the 15lb. test, and when you pull, your actually pulling the back of the anchor out of the jam. Hope this makes sense.


----------

